# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Семья высокого уровня

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

В ответе на вопрос "Секс до и после менструации" Вы написали:

"Шрила Прабхупада пишет в одном из комментариев к Бхагавад-гите, что привязанность к членам семьи естественна. Но семьи разные. В некоторых семьях муж и жена могут следовать достаточно высокому уровню контроля чувств без вреда для отношений и без разрушения позитивной привязанности друг к другу. Они рассматривают друг друга как вечных слуг Господа и помогают друг другу в преданном служении. Таких семей, скорее всего, не много, но они есть. В такой семье забота, служение и привязанность не требуют подкрепления сексуальными отношениями."

Если у Такого мужа и у Такой жены рождается ребенок ,будь то мальчик или девочка,то значит ли это что такой ребенок уже самоосознавшее себя джива?

----------


## Александр 2

"Таких семей, скорее всего, не много, но они есть."

Веданта Крит дас,есть ли возможность переписываться с Такими семьями с целью чему то поучиться? Возможно что я буду создавать семью и я за то что разумно поработать как следует над собой,чем потом,"работать над своим ребенком."

----------


## Александр 2

Еще,если позволите один вопрос к тому же:
Из ГОЛОСВЕД я узнал такую деталь(простите,не помню чья лекция) что если женщина имела половые отношение с мужчинами и выйдя замуж ана родит ребенка который будет иметь столько и столько то процентов характера этих мужчин с которыми ана наслаждалось сексом до брака.Даже описывается такой случаи когда одна женщина родила чернокожего ребенка хотя забеременела от своего мужа белокожего и ана сама тоже белокожей расы.Это объясняется тем что,да и как позже выяснилось,ана когда то вступала в половые отношение с чернокожим мужчиной.

Скажите пожалуйста,а мужчина который имел секс для наслаждение,тоже передасть качества характера женщин,своему сыну или дочери?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> В ответе на вопрос "Секс до и после менструации" Вы написали:
> 
> "Шрила Прабхупада пишет в одном из комментариев к Бхагавад-гите, что привязанность к членам семьи естественна. Но семьи разные. В некоторых семьях муж и жена могут следовать достаточно высокому уровню контроля чувств без вреда для отношений и без разрушения позитивной привязанности друг к другу. Они рассматривают друг друга как вечных слуг Господа и помогают друг другу в преданном служении. Таких семей, скорее всего, не много, но они есть. В такой семье забота, служение и привязанность не требуют подкрепления сексуальными отношениями."
> 
> Если у Такого мужа и у Такой жены рождается ребенок ,будь то мальчик или девочка,то значит ли это что такой ребенок уже самоосознавшее себя джива?


Не обязательно. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что хитросплетения кармы трудны для понимания. Например, далеко не все сыновья Адвайта Ачарьи были вайшнавами высокого уровня. Некоторые из них были даже враждебно настроены по отношению к своему отцу. Но, безусловно, и сам Адвайта Ачарья и его жена были преданными высочайшего уровня.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Еще,если позволите один вопрос к тому же:
> Из ГОЛОСВЕД я узнал такую деталь(простите,не помню чья лекция) что если женщина имела половые отношение с мужчинами и выйдя замуж ана родит ребенка который будет иметь столько и столько то процентов характера этих мужчин с которыми ана наслаждалось сексом до брака.Даже описывается такой случаи когда одна женщина родила чернокожего ребенка хотя забеременела от своего мужа белокожего и ана сама тоже белокожей расы.Это объясняется тем что,да и как позже выяснилось,ана когда то вступала в половые отношение с чернокожим мужчиной.
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста,а мужчина который имел секс для наслаждение,тоже передасть качества характера женщин,своему сыну или дочери?


Да, есть такая концепция. Её называют телегония. Это не ведическая концепция и появилась недавно. В Википедии есть достаточно подробная статья о телегонии. Почему некоторые вайшнавы взяли идею телегонии на вооружение мне не понятно. С моей точки зрения нельзя добиться положительных результатов в проповеди, если используешь подобные "страшилки".

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> "Таких семей, скорее всего, не много, но они есть."
> 
> Веданта Крит дас,есть ли возможность переписываться с Такими семьями с целью чему то поучиться? Возможно что я буду создавать семью и я за то что разумно поработать как следует над собой,чем потом,"работать над своим ребенком."


Если найдёте такую семью, то можно спросить у них

----------


## Александр 2

Благодарю Вас,Веданта Крит дас,за ответы тем более на фоне Праздника Шри Кришна Джанмаштами.

----------


## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

Может Вы что нибудь знаете про одну методику перед зачатием?
Я знаю одну семью преданных из Аргентины.Жена перед зачатием ребенка ела только молочные продукты и молоко,три месяца,а ее муж,мед и другие сладости и тоже три месяца. Результат: Родилась девочка которая более сатвической природы.
Когда зачинали второго ребенка то этой диеты не держались потому что такое питание - большая аскеза. Родилась вторая девочка но у нее доминирует раджа-гуна..

Я познакомился с этой семьей примерно восемь лет назад и тогда я только только начинал учить испанский язык и по этому не мог расспрашивать эту семью что касается этой диеты,а теперь я вообще не знаю где эти преданные..

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> Может Вы что нибудь знаете про одну методику перед зачатием?
> Я знаю одну семью преданных из Аргентины.Жена перед зачатием ребенка ела только молочные продукты и молоко,три месяца,а ее муж,мед и другие сладости и тоже три месяца. Результат: Родилась девочка которая более сатвической природы.
> Когда зачинали второго ребенка то этой диеты не держались потому что такое питание - большая аскеза. Родилась вторая девочка но у нее доминирует раджа-гуна..
> 
> Я познакомился с этой семьей примерно восемь лет назад и тогда я только только начинал учить испанский язык и по этому не мог расспрашивать эту семью что касается этой диеты,а теперь я вообще не знаю где эти преданные..


Мне трудно это комментировать. Гуна будущего ребёнка зависит от сознания и образа жизни родителей. Сомнительно, что только диета сама по себе могла повлиять на природу ребёнка.

----------


## Александр 2

Спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------

